# 5/8 " Drywall on Ceilings



## pigrock

Workin on a job that needs 5/8" board and has 24 o.c.
What is the norm for installing (1 1/2" screws,glue) ?


----------



## gordie

pigrock said:


> Workin on a job that needs 5/8" board and has 24 o.c.
> What is the norm for installing (1 1/2" screws,glue) ?


 O


On wood or steal?

Both are the same amount screw every 8". wood use corse and steal use fine"s 1 1\4"s are are good though no need for longer.:thumbsup:

I've never glued a lid some guy's on here say they do so they can pull there screws later i won't be doing that myself might be good for a taper to much hassle and inspectors want to see those screws


----------



## SlimPickins

Wait just a minute....you're asking how to hang a ceiling?


----------



## pigrock

Screwin to wood on 24 " centers.


----------



## silverstilts

gordie said:


> O
> 
> 
> On wood or steal?
> 
> Both are the same amount screw every 8". wood use corse and steal use fine"s 1 1\4"s are are good though no need for longer.:thumbsup:
> 
> I've never glued a lid some guy's on here say they do so they can pull there screws later i won't be doing that myself might be good for a taper to much hassle and inspectors want to see those screws


 8" o/c is a little over kill at most 4 in the field or like most 3 every 12". As far as length I've seen a lot of 1-1/4" used, common would be 1-5/8" coarse thread. Forget the fine thread they take to long to drive in, this is over wood. The best would be check the building code in your area for specifications on applications for wallboard.


----------



## drywall guy158

1 5/8" screws every 12" if not fire rated......if it's fire rated my inspector makes me screw every 6" and let me tell you that sucks:furious:


----------



## moore

All trusses set 24 oc should be hung with 5/8s IMO.
Some countys here It's code. Should be code state wide.

I glue the piss out and screw off the same as 1/2 ..2 screws in the field. 1 1/4'' screws. 1 1/2'' screws what evers in the truck.:whistling2:

I would never pull a screw from ANY ceiling board.


----------



## chris

It is code to have 3 in field for screws here, walls and ceilings. 1 1/4" screws are acceptible but I personally will use 1 5/8" screws:thumbsup: My supply doesnt stock 1 1/2" or 1 3/8" screws?? Says they dont make??


----------



## moore

chris said:


> It is code to have 3 in field for screws here, walls and ceilings. 1 1/4" screws are acceptible but I personally will use 1 5/8" screws:thumbsup: My supply doesnt stock 1 1/2" or 1 3/8" screws?? Says they dont make??


MY bad....1 1/4''  I swear I've used 1 3/8'' screws before tho.


----------



## gordie

moore said:


> All trusses set 24 oc should be hung with 5/8s IMO.
> Some countys here It's code. Should be code state wide.
> 
> I glue the piss out and screw off the same as 1/2 ..2 screws in the field. 1 1/4'' screws. 1 1/2'' screws what evers in the truck.:whistling2:
> 
> I would never pull a screw from ANY ceiling board.


 Ya i read on here thats guys do it,, doesn't make sense to me way to much hassle and I'm sure it's wrong but to each his own.

And i can't see myself glue'n a lid neither screws are what they call for glue would be messy:jester:

3 in the field is right every 8 is for outside exterior my bad.


----------



## RocknRoller

Not doing res all he time, but when we do its 1 1/4 and 3 in field.


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> MY bad....1 1/4''  I swear I've used 1 3/8'' screws before tho.


That's the length of nails I use. 

I know, I know.....no nails for you. If it means anything though, the nails last forever........I buy a box every 15 houses, as opposed to screws where you generally plow though a box per house.


----------



## moore

gordie said:


> Ya i read on here thats guys do it,, doesn't make sense to me way to much hassle and I'm sure it's wrong but to each his own.
> 
> And i can't see myself glue'n a lid neither screws are what they call for glue would be messy:jester:
> 
> 3 in the field is right every 8 is for outside exterior my bad.


 Do you start drinking at 8 am?

Glue is not messy! Eliminating screw pops Is not wrong..That's what kills me with you animals You have never dealt with the hassle of a call back...You get paid and your done..While the d/c sits on pins and needles for a year or so ..Every home I sub the hanging out on ..I have to spend a full day polishing before I can even start the tape coat....I've said it before...And i'm right! hangers/ Finishers that hang there own board have very little issues down the road..:yes:


----------



## drywall guy158

moore said:


> Do you start drinking at 8 am?
> 
> Glue is not messy! Eliminating screw pops Is not wrong..That's what kills me with you animals You have never dealt with the hassle of a call back...You get paid and your done..While the d/c sits on pins and needles for a year or so ..Every home I sub the hanging out on ..I have to spend a full day polishing before I can even start the tape coat....I've said it before...And i'm right! hangers/ Finishers that hang there own board have very little issues down the road..:yes:


you are correct and thats why if i dont hang it i dont warranty it, and i will not give a finish $$$$ until board is up if hung by someone else. screw clicks piss me off !!!


----------



## gordie

moore said:


> Do you start drinking at 8 am?
> 
> Glue is not messy! Eliminating screw pops Is not wrong..That's what kills me with you animals You have never dealt with the hassle of a call back...You get paid and your done..While the d/c sits on pins and needles for a year or so ..Every home I sub the hanging out on ..I have to spend a full day polishing before I can even start the tape coat....I've said it before...And i'm right! hangers/ Finishers that hang there own board have very little issues down the road..:yes:


 Wow man i realize taping can be hard work but a 5/8's lid usually means its fire rate and on walls or lids fire rate has to be screwed 3 in the field that's just the way it is.:yes:

Now i do like to have a beer or 3 after work that dosen't have anything to do with getting a lid done i do that every day and i use glue everyday on interior walls what it is for.

That's how i was taught it's how most people do it out where i am if that makes me an animal i guess so i thought doing the two 25' high buy 70' long double layer 5/8's wall i did on the weekend made me an animal
9200 board ft at 40c per not bad for 60 man hours :brows:


----------



## gordie

I Don't think glue is messy just putting it on a lid dose'nt make sense can't do it on polly lids and you can't do it on lids that separate units the only place you could do it is on main floors and basements but that just don't make sense to this animal:devil2:


----------



## gordie

I guess i was wrong by the sound of it you glue your lid and screw. 

Well i can see that working good for your pop outs i thought you wanted to take those screws out witch like i said before im sure is wrong but with both u would have a better bond no dought .

But until i get the order to do both i will just be screwing them off i do new construction only,, and no taper i know gets call backs its no different for them than me.. 

If the painter is happy to paint it its his job now and the taper is gone. 

If the taper is happy with my work i am gone the D.C gets any call backs and pays to have someone come back if needed they should they make a big profit subbing us. Hence the warranty they can offer.

And i use what those profit making D.C.'s give me no more no less I'm sure when the whole job is yours every little thing can help i just never seen anyone glue lids and i do do alot of boarding man so hope that makes it all good most guys like my work lol:whistling2:


----------



## gordie

gordie said:


> I guess i was wrong by the sound of it you glue your lid and screw.
> 
> Well i can see that working good for your pop outs i thought you wanted to take those screws out witch like i said before im sure is wrong but with both u would have a better bond no dought .
> 
> But until i get the order to do both i will just be screwing them off i do new construction only,, and no taper i know gets call backs its no different for them than me..
> 
> If the painter is happy to paint it its his job now and the taper is gone.
> 
> If the taper is happy with my work i am gone the D.C gets any call backs and pays to have someone come back if needed they should they make a big profit subbing us. Hence the warranty they can offer.
> 
> And i use what those profit making D.C.'s give me no more no less I'm sure when the whole job is yours every little thing can help i just never seen anyone glue lids and i do do alot of boarding man so hope that makes it all good most guys like my work lol:whistling2:




Asked my taper today never heard of glue on lids i think its a reno thing you guys can explain


----------



## moore

gordie said:


> I guess i was wrong by the sound of it you glue your lid and screw.
> 
> Well i can see that working good for your pop outs i thought you wanted to take those screws out witch like i said before im sure is wrong but with both u would have a better bond no dought .
> 
> But until i get the order to do both i will just be screwing them off i do new construction only,, and no taper i know gets call backs its no different for them than me..
> 
> If the painter is happy to paint it its his job now and the taper is gone.
> 
> If the taper is happy with my work i am gone the D.C gets any call backs and pays to have someone come back if needed they should they make a big profit subbing us. Hence the warranty they can offer.
> 
> And i use what those profit making D.C.'s give me no more no less I'm sure when the whole job is yours every little thing can help i just never seen anyone glue lids and i do do alot of boarding man so hope that makes it all good most guys like my work lol:whistling2:


 Are you pissed at me Gordie?  Don't listen to me man ..I don't know WTF I'm talking about half the time..I tend to forget about you Cunucks and the poly. I should never have directed post 13 towards you . I only asked if you start drinking at 8 am because your post are hard to understand sometimes...but...so are mine!

It's really nice to have hangers /boarders/gibbers on DWT ...not too many on here.... On my days off Gordie.. The bloody marys start in around 1:00:thumbsup:


----------



## gordie

moore said:


> Are you pissed at me Gordie?  Don't listen to me man ..I don't know WTF I'm talking about half the time..I tend to forget about you Cunucks and the poly. I should never have directed post 13 towards you . I only asked if you start drinking at 8 am because your post are hard to understand sometimes...but...so are mine!
> 
> It's really nice to have hangers /boarders/gibbers on DWT ...not too many on here.... On my days off Gordie.. The bloody marys start in around 1:00:thumbsup:


 haha yea i was pissed on thoughs first two posts that usually means were becoming friends most of the guys i hang with are boarders and tapers these days and we all try to get under each others skin .

we allways say stuff like o man thats gona be bad i would of done it this way lol, or the worst is when a taper comes in your unit and says not done yet the french guys are scrappin out you should ask them how to board hahaha.. that will make you work its all good bro yackin on this site is quite a bit of fun :jester:


----------



## moore

gordie said:


> haha yea i was pissed on thoughs first two posts that usually means were becoming friends most of the guys i hang with are boarders and tapers these days and we all try to get under each others skin .
> 
> we allways say stuff like o man thats gona be bad i would of done it this way lol, or the worst is when a taper comes in your unit and says not done yet the french guys are scrappin out you should ask them how to board hahaha.. that will make you work its all good bro yackin on this site is quite a bit of fun :jester:


 CHEERS GORDIE!:thumbsup:


----------



## gordie

cheers man:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gordie said:


> cheers man


Gordy, He's trying to offer you American beer:blink:









At least demand some good Canadian Beer







:whistling2:


----------



## gordie

I drink Miller genuine some times but mostly i drink the pilsner used to call it old style not all canucks like that beer but i like it.:yes:

If moore is offering,, bud is just fine tks bro

Don't know how to put up pics or i would i should learn it might help with some of my posts is it easy?


----------



## moore

gordie said:


> I drink Miller genuine some times but mostly i drink the pilsner used to call it old style not all canucks like that beer but i like it.:yes:
> 
> If moore is offering,, bud is just fine tks bro
> 
> Don't know how to put up pics or i would i should learn it might help with some of my posts is it easy?


It's so easy even I can do It


----------



## moore

moore said:


> It's so easy even I can do It


 http://www.diychatroom.com/f36/how-upload-photos-short-guide-33279/


----------



## chris

moore said:


> CHEERS GORDIE!:thumbsup:


 You remind me so much like my partner,, he likes his Budweiser:yes:.


----------



## ubcguy89

I generally do commercial, hanging on chicago grid, and I dont glue that. If I get a side job that needs lids, and its residential, I will glue it due to the movement in the joists from people walking.


----------

